# -Closed-



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Dec 23, 2009)

-Closed-
Last time i bother doing something nice.


----------



## Box-monkey (Dec 23, 2009)

I'll verse you sometime.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Dec 23, 2009)

Box-monkey said:
			
		

> I'll verse you sometime.


Sermantopp has made a Challenge so i will do you both at the same time
Please PM your Brawl code and i'll start up when Sermantopp confirms his brawl


----------



## Box-monkey (Dec 23, 2009)

I'll come on in about 30 mins.


----------



## Marcus (Dec 23, 2009)

Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> Box-monkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do 1 on 1s. In 3s and 4s people with harder hitting characters just steal kills...


----------



## Marcus (Dec 23, 2009)

Sorry for double post :/

I would like to fight you with Lucario and Mario, so would you mind noting which I performed best with at the end?
Thanks.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Dec 23, 2009)

sermantopp said:
			
		

> Sorry for double post :/
> 
> I would like to fight you with Lucario and Mario, so would you mind noting which I performed best with at the end?
> Thanks.


errrrrrrrrr......
I will do a couple of matchs and rank on the best simply


----------



## Marcus (Dec 23, 2009)

I'm hosting...


----------



## Yokie (Dec 23, 2009)

Ugh so much Brawl and I can't join! D;


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Dec 23, 2009)

sermantopp said:
			
		

> I'm hosting...


Can i host since then I can choose the rules Etc.
This is just basic :/


----------



## Marcus (Dec 23, 2009)

Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> sermantopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh ok, sure

Make sure atleast one Brawl is in Final Dest. ma hometown.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Dec 23, 2009)

sermantopp said:
			
		

> Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please check my rules as it states i will pick randomly, you may pick w.e stage you want.
But i will let you off the hook.
Okay i will do it now, since i want lunch (Donar Kebab Potnoodle)


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Dec 23, 2009)

Pyro tell me when your ready for a brawl or two. 5 stock, and I luuurve Final Destination.


----------



## Marcus (Dec 23, 2009)

Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> sermantopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, I did check rules, and that is the one I pick :/


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Dec 23, 2009)

Ok, 
I will now do Serm,
Crazy send pm with FC and i will do you in a bit.


----------



## Marcus (Dec 23, 2009)

Awaiting Registration...


----------



## Conor (Dec 23, 2009)

Right, thats it, I'm re-buying Brawl.


----------



## Marcus (Dec 23, 2009)

Conor said:
			
		

> Right, thats it, I'm re-buying Brawl.


Good


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Dec 23, 2009)

Conor said:
			
		

> Right, thats it, I'm re-buying Brawl.


Good boy.


----------



## Conor (Dec 23, 2009)

If only Melee was online...


----------



## Josh (Dec 23, 2009)

14/20?
I guess so.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Dec 23, 2009)

Conor said:
			
		

> If only Melee was online...


Those gosh dern Gaaamecuybess.... Bak in myyyyy daaaaay, thoseee gosh dern videor gamesss were maade to theee besstt desssiggnnn quaalllittyyy!


----------



## Box-monkey (Dec 23, 2009)

Anyone want to brawl me?


----------



## Marcus (Dec 23, 2009)

Wow, well played Pyro! You won 3-2, very close. You're awsome with that Ike!

I played well, messed up a bit on Final Dest. eh lol?

Well, thanks for the great matches. All but 1 went to 1 life in it


----------



## Box-monkey (Dec 23, 2009)

Sermatropp, do you want to brawl me?


----------



## Marcus (Dec 23, 2009)

Box-monkey said:
			
		

> Sermatropp, do you want to brawl me?


In a bit, gotta get dressed lol, things got delayed for the Brawl 

Sure though, just PM me your code, mine's in sig.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Dec 23, 2009)

Anyone want to brawl?


----------



## Marcus (Dec 23, 2009)

CrazyDavis said:
			
		

> Anyone want to brawl?


Sorry, I'm gonna Brawl Box 1on1, but after that wanna Brawl 1on1?


----------



## Box-monkey (Dec 23, 2009)

Jack do you want to do a 1 vs 1 now?


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Dec 23, 2009)

Box-monkey, sure. Sermantopp, after I brawl BM.


----------



## Box-monkey (Dec 23, 2009)

I'll go online now.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Dec 23, 2009)

Sermanntop -Bronze Medal Awarded- 
The rating is in the front page!
Also imma do more ratings later :]


----------



## Marcus (Dec 23, 2009)

Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> Sermanntop -Bronze Medal Awarded-
> The rating is in the front page!
> Also imma do more ratings later :]


Aww, I'm better than JJ(no offence Josh)

:/

2-3 doesn't seem to deserve Bronze and 7/10

Not complaining,but bit harsh eh?


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Dec 23, 2009)

sermantopp said:
			
		

> Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The JJ fought me in matches where he was ALSO fighting with FillFall hence he got 14.
Please dont complain due to my ratings, Again i will accept a rematch later.


----------



## John102 (Dec 23, 2009)

Lol, real brawlers don't use items.


----------



## Silverstorms (Dec 23, 2009)

John for Platinum medal


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Dec 23, 2009)

John102 said:
			
		

> Lol, real brawlers don't use items.


Actually they do.
It takes more skill to use items than to have none sir.
Also i do believe this topic is 'MMC ONLY' 
Or did you misread that part?


----------



## Josh (Dec 23, 2009)

sermantopp said:
			
		

> Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pfft. You Just get lucky.

I also Agree with John, Items just give you an advantage.


----------



## Marcus (Dec 23, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> sermantopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meh, it's hard to get lucky 5 times in a row,isn't it?


----------



## Josh (Dec 23, 2009)

Still, Pfft.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Dec 23, 2009)

sermantopp said:
			
		

> The JJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Again The JJ:
Items involve skill to use and dodge.
Like:
The explosive crate.
You need skill to use it whilst not blowing yourself up


----------



## Marcus (Dec 23, 2009)

Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> sermantopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No offence pyro, but if you won 3-2 and every match went to the last stock, the most you could really be is 7.5/10.

I will leave it at that.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Dec 23, 2009)

Yeah, I hate items. Not fun when you've both got one life, and they get a Dragoon. And I agree with sermantopp, you keep acting like you're the best brawler on earth. Stop being so cocky please it's annoying


----------



## Marcus (Dec 23, 2009)

CrazyDavis said:
			
		

> Yeah, I hate items. Not fun when you've both got one life, and they get a Dragoon.


^

Also the pumpkin that makes your health go down to zero. That's just luck.

Another thing is the Brawl Ball, you hit it like 8 times, the opponent hits it once and they get it=fail.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Dec 23, 2009)

What part of all this DONT you get?:
Dont flame about your result
Also Crazy I havent had a go at anyone have i? People have been arguing in my thread between themselves.
Look if your gunna argue dont do it here thanks.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Dec 23, 2009)

I never said you had a go at anyone, I just said you're being a bit cocky.


----------



## Marcus (Dec 23, 2009)

CrazyDavis said:
			
		

> I never said you had a go at anyone, I just said you're being a bit cocky.


^


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Dec 23, 2009)

sermantopp said:
			
		

> Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol two things
You won 1 match out of 5.
2 Matches went to last stock, usually it was 2 lives had left.
Look stop this now or i'll start Deducting points.
And also i know i'm pretty Shab atm, i only rate myself copper/bronze medal. 
And Serm, The JJ has beaten me 2 times out of 4 matches, its just he suicided sometimes hence he got 14. IMHO he is a bit better than you are.
Your both Really good, so stop arguing like children.


----------



## Marcus (Dec 23, 2009)

Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> sermantopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I won 2.
The last and when you were Ness.
Ok but whatever.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Dec 23, 2009)

sermantopp said:
			
		

> CrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Crazy:
Read the post i just gave, i'm the least cocky person you'll ever meet.
Serm: Can you STOP *censored.4.1* ABOUT THE *censored.3.0*ING RESULTS?! Jeez.


----------



## Josh (Dec 23, 2009)

Yuki are you the best in Brawl on TBT?


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Dec 23, 2009)

Let me just go through the last few posts in MMC... I'm not gonna bother posting them, it's just seeing as how you randomly pop up saying you're the best in MMC at Brawl and then make a thread with these "professional rules" like no bribes, even though noone would bother anyway, because then your skill is not reflected...Theres no skill in items as well...


----------



## Silverstorms (Dec 23, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> Yuki are you the best in Brawl on TBT?


Errrr, no.


----------



## Conor (Dec 23, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> Yuki are you the best in Brawl on TBT?


I think Trela is.


----------



## Marcus (Dec 23, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> The JJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was the point Silver.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Dec 23, 2009)

Yeah Trela FTW.


----------



## Silverstorms (Dec 23, 2009)

sermantopp said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sarcasm doesn't work over the internet.


----------



## Marcus (Dec 23, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> sermantopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm, I see your point


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Dec 23, 2009)

Oh For *censored.3.0* sake. I'm closing this. 
THIS *censored.3.0*ING THREAD WAS MEANT FOR FUN! NOT FOR *censored.3.0*ERS TO START SPAMMING IT. UGH!!!!!!! THIS IS WHY I DONT *censored.3.0*ING BOTHER


----------



## Silverstorms (Dec 23, 2009)

Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> Oh For *censored.3.0* sake. I'm closing this.
> THIS *censored.3.0*ING THREAD WAS MEANT FOR FUN! NOT FOR *censored.3.0*ERS TO START SPAMMING IT. UGH!!!!!!! THIS IS WHY I DONT *censored.3.0*ING BOTHER


You're welcome  ^_^


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Dec 23, 2009)

You brought it upon yourself mate. And xD Silverstorms.


----------



## Marcus (Dec 23, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol 
*changes who voted for for funniest member 09*


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Dec 23, 2009)

I brought nothing on myself. 
I did this For you lot to have some fun and competition.
And wtf do you do?
*censored.4.0* among youselfs like children then when i try to break it up you start *censored.4.1* at me?
Well w.e


----------



## Rawburt (Dec 23, 2009)

Why are you guys picking on the guy because he likes to use items?  

That's the dumbest reason to pick on a guy ever.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Dec 23, 2009)

Crashman said:
			
		

> Why are you guys picking on the guy because he likes to use items?
> 
> That's the dumbest reason to pick on a guy ever.


^^^^
THANK YOU!
And errrrrr......im a girl.


----------



## Marcus (Dec 23, 2009)

Crashman said:
			
		

> Why are you guys picking on the guy because he likes to use items?
> 
> That's the dumbest reason to pick on a guy ever.


That's not the reason -.-

Read the last 75 posts before you say something, it may help you.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Dec 23, 2009)

Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> Crashman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interests Hi!
I Recently Joined TBT, 
I am part of the MMC (multi-millionaires Club), This doesnt mean i will donate though!
I Sell alot... I also DO give away alot, but dont think you can just ASK, i give it to people who dont ask me...nice huh?
I Love to play Animal Crossing CF, Also Super Smash Bros. Brawl (Ex-National Champ).
I would love to meet up and chat on AC sometime 
*I am not Single, i have a VERY loving Girlfriend.*
I have two AC accounts, i use my Friends Acc- Connor
But i have my own account which i will soon make aweshum 

Errr....I thought you were a guy...


----------



## Josh (Dec 23, 2009)

Yuki is a Girl, Her best friend gave her this account.

Also I had nothing to do with Yuki. Keep this up Yuki and ignore the comments.


----------



## Marcus (Dec 23, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> Yuki is a Girl, Her best friend gave her this account.
> 
> Also I had nothing to do with Yuki. Keep this up Yuki and ignore the comments.


^
I apologise for whining about the rank-just thought it should have been a bit better than that.

Ignore the flames, get on with the job...
AND THAT'S AN ORDER!!!


----------



## Rawburt (Dec 23, 2009)

sermantopp said:
			
		

> Crashman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uh, I did, and the fighting didn't start until someone said "real brawlers don't use items" before that, everone was just playing, unless I'm missing something here, that's what it's about, if I'm wrong enlighten me.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Dec 23, 2009)

No, this is the LAST time i bother making a fun thread. 
Im actually REALLY hurt by this. People picking on someone for no Reason.


----------



## Marcus (Dec 23, 2009)

Crashman said:
			
		

> sermantopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeh, you're half right.
Then it got kind of messy when people attacked her for claiming she was the best at Brawl, when she never really did.

Don't worry.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Dec 23, 2009)

Who wants to brawl?


----------



## Silverstorms (Dec 23, 2009)

When you start reviewing something, you have to be prepared for people to disagree with your reviews, especially the person or people you're doing the review. I'm guessing the reason you acted in the way you did is because you weren't prepared for this.


----------



## Marcus (Dec 23, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> When you start reviewing something, you have to be prepared for people to disagree with your reviews, especially the person or people you're doing the review. I'm guessing the reason you acted in the way you did is because you weren't prepared for this.


Most intelligent post today.


----------



## -Aaron (Dec 23, 2009)

Crashman said:
			
		

> Why are you guys picking on the guy because he likes to use items?
> 
> That's the dumbest reason to pick on a guy ever.


I agree.
Real brawlers don't use items? Pfft. 
Let the person play how they want to play the game.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Dec 23, 2009)

I didnt expect people to *censored.4.0* so much


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Dec 23, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> When you start reviewing something, you have to be prepared for people to disagree with your reviews, especially the person or people you're doing the review. I'm guessing the reason you acted in the way you did is because you weren't prepared for this.


I think Yuki was just expecting 1 MMC member a week to rate or something, and wanted everyone to abide by her rules. All she had to say was "Well in my topic I would prefer to use items in the brawls, but thank you for your constructive criticism."


----------



## Marcus (Dec 23, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Crashman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But it's a joint decision if you use items,right?

Not defending the "Real Brawlers don't use items" part, but it should be a joint decision on items, or play half and half.


----------



## Josh (Dec 23, 2009)

Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> I didnt expect people to *censored.4.0* so much


Yuki Just re-open this.


----------



## Conor (Dec 23, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Crashman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This.

Last time I checked items were in Brawl for a reason.


----------



## Silverstorms (Dec 23, 2009)

Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> I didnt expect people to *censored.4.0* so much


Exactly. Which is why you thought you failed.

People don't react well to being told they're worse than someone else, especially something they think they're good at. You have to be prepared for this is you want to continue.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Dec 23, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Big words scare me


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Dec 23, 2009)

Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> No, this is the LAST time i bother making a fun thread.
> Im actually REALLY hurt by this. People picking on someone for no Reason.


You did kinda overeact to the Real Brawlers don't use items post, but all you had to say was that you wanted to use them, and thanks for the constructive criticism.


----------



## Silverstorms (Dec 23, 2009)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those word weren't that big.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Dec 23, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was joking


----------



## Marcus (Dec 23, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> sermantopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Dec 23, 2009)

sermantopp said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn you beat me to it.


----------



## John102 (Dec 23, 2009)

Lol, I started a flame war with one comment. Alright here is the dealio, in order to reverse this horrible curse I have laid on the thread I will try to rephrase what I was stating. What I meant when I said that 'real brawler didn't use items' is that in tournaments and such items are usually banned because some are considered cheap and easy kills. Pyrozanryu was right when she said that items took skill to use, but it takes MORE skill to learn how to use a specific character a certain way instead of spamming items. What I'm trying to say here is, I'm not trying to bash people who use items, I'm just saying that it takes more skill to not use items than it does to use them, therefore your rating system should not be based on matches with items, but one on one character matches without items. Once again, I'm sorry for my ill spoken words, which were not meant to harm anyone, but perhaps change the way your rating system works. Items are fun to play with, but not if you're going to rate someone on there skill level.


----------



## Palad][n (Dec 23, 2009)

Box-monkey  Today, 5:22 AM Post #4  
MMC Administrator
Posts:777
Group:Members6
Member#11,188
Joined:August 16, 2009
Bells: 0ACCF Friend Code
3180-6670-1204
ACCF Name
Tiernan
ACCF TownBox-monkey  Today, 5:22 AM Post #4  
MMC Administrator
Posts:777
Group:Members6
Member#11,188
Joined:August 16, 2009
Bells: 0ACCF Friend Code
3180-6670-1204
ACCF Name
Tiernan
ACCF Town
London
Note About Town and FC
I restarted.  

London
Note About Town and FC
I restarted.  






lol he has 777 posts.


----------



## Marcus (Dec 23, 2009)

Palad said:
			
		

> [n,Dec 23 2009, 11:58:23 AM]Box-monkey  Today, 5:22 AM Post #4
> MMC Administrator
> Posts:777
> Group:Members6
> ...


That was err...on topic >_<


----------



## Palad][n (Dec 23, 2009)

sermantopp said:
			
		

> Palad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i just noticed it so i felt like posting.
ANd true brawlers dont use items :/


----------



## Marcus (Dec 23, 2009)

Palad said:
			
		

> [n,Dec 23 2009, 12:03:21 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol, don't start all over again Palad][n 
It's a debatable thing.


----------



## Palad][n (Dec 23, 2009)

sermantopp said:
			
		

> Palad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You see items in touurnaments? Items requier almost no skill to use...
ie
Noob: OOOOH A POKABALLL ME WANT
*runs up to it* *picks it up* *throws it on the ground*
Pro: Meh, ill just take this pokeball next to me 
*picks up and throws at noob*
Noob gets some uber pokemon, and pro gets a goldeen.


Al;so items can be cheap Ie (Throw a smart bomb, and boom! you can follow up with it ofc)

items depend more on luck than on skill


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Dec 24, 2009)

Woah, woah what's going on?!?! Yo Pyro dude!! CALM DOWN!!! GEEZZZZ... They were just saying their opinions, you don't have to fight about it, and start cussing xD I mean seriously.. And for my OPINION I think items.. Suck.. Don't get all mad, now, ok!?!?! Items don't involve skill, they just help you (I can't explain)... Sooo, just to bet, I bet $5 that Pyro dude is gonna cuss or start insulting, correcting or something... Just watch.


----------



## Palad][n (Dec 24, 2009)

Man an admin should just come and really close this thing


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Dec 24, 2009)

Palad said:
			
		

> [n,Dec 24 2009, 02:10:15 AM]Man an admin should just come and really close this thing


That's what I thought..


----------



## Fontana (Dec 24, 2009)

Palad said:
			
		

> [n,Dec 23 2009, 12:08:24 PM]
> Al;so items can be cheap Ie (Throw a smart bomb, and boom! you can follow up with it ofc)
> 
> items depend more on luck than on skill


But you can DI out of a Smart bomb easily.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Dec 24, 2009)

Azila said:
			
		

> Woah, woah what's going on?!?! Yo Pyro dude!! CALM DOWN!!! GEEZZZZ... They were just saying their opinions, you don't have to fight about it, and start cussing xD I mean seriously.. And for my OPINION I think items.. Suck.. Don't get all mad, now, ok!?!?! Items don't involve skill, they just help you (I can't explain)... Sooo, just to bet, I bet $5 that Pyro dude is gonna cuss or start insulting, correcting or something... Just watch.


Omg its you


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Dec 24, 2009)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> Azila said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I'm back!! Nice to see you again, Icarus..!


----------



## Doctor (Dec 25, 2009)

Sure is fagget in here. /late


----------

